# W-8681: caso da temperatura incorrecta



## nuninho (8 Dez 2013 às 13:00)

Boas festas. 

Fico surpreendido - cobertura de gelo!??! Por isso, a temperatura mínima com 2,8 ºC (07h30) foi incorrecta?? -- Se ele não foi então a temperatura aparente mínima foi -0,8 ºC (mesma hora).

EDITADO: nessa mesma hora, a humidade externa foi 70% com o vento fraco (até 12 km/h).


----------



## Zapiao (8 Dez 2013 às 21:55)

Está muito confuso o que escreveste................


----------



## nuninho (8 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Zapiao disse:


> Está muito confuso o que escreveste................


O meu transmissor está mal? Ou não sou bom português?

Nota: peço desculpa porque não sou bom português.


----------



## Geiras (8 Dez 2013 às 23:31)

nuninho disse:


> O meu transmissor está mal? Ou não sou bom português?
> 
> Nota: peço desculpa porque não sou bom português.



Temperatura do ar e temperatura aparente são 2 elementos diferentes... daí que os valores difiram entre si. 

A temperatura aparente tem em conta outros factores, como a humidade relativa e a velocidade do vento, se não estou em erro.. 
Geralmente, esse valor não é importante...


----------

